# Mayday



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

:boat: Did this today.1300 seahorses,cigarette :sailor::drink:
Pro line polyurethane 4800 series red and blue fix.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a nice boat! Now you need to do something with the trailers wheels. :laughing:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

What gun were you using on the HVLP?


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that's cool man, you could make a habit out of that. Drive through clearcoating man.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very cool ib:notworthy:


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

deach said:


> What gun were you using on the HVLP?


Chiron pn2 gravity fed w/1.5mm projector set was used and cheapo 80 dollar harbor freight hvlp turbine with a router speed controler to get air to adjust to my needs.i usually use the plastic gun that comes with the turbine on everything i spray but only needed a few ounces of poly so used the gravity gun.:icon_redface:Yes the wheels (dirty)need some help,the trailer mostly sits in a storage yard.they usually keep that baby on the hydra hoist on the bay and play with it on the weekends and holidays.


----------

